# Who would I like more?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm trying to decide between Arnold Bax, and Bruckner's symphony cycle, which do you think I'd appreciate more as a whole?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Do you like slow plodding movements that develop gradual into big climaxes or do you like really colorful orchestration, briefer movements and development more in the vein of Sibelius?


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey! I have an idea; give 'em both a listen and then tell us what you think.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

some guy said:


> Hey! I have an idea; give 'em both a listen and then tell us what you think.


Seconded - at least the first part.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

violadude said:


> Do you like slow plodding movements that develop gradual into big climaxes or do you like really colorful orchestration, briefer movements and development more in the vein of Sibelius?


Bruckner's symphonies don't plod if the conductor gets it right--they slowly unfurl.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Fsharpmajor said:


> Bruckner's symphonies don't plod if the conductor gets it right--they slowly unfurl.


Well ya, maybe plod was too negative of a term. I didnt mean it negatively.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Perhaps the right honourable Manok is looking to buy a CD and can only afford one, so, without the option of listening in advance, is asking for advice.

Manok, my dear, I would advise you to purchaseify the Bax and steal the Bruckner.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Manok said:


> I'm trying to decide between Arnold Bax, and Bruckner's symphony cycle, which do you think I'd appreciate more as a whole?


Bruckner will certainly give you more to appreciate, if you choose to do that, and I mean more _depth _not more length.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I agree with Jeremy. Bax is someone you have to really listen to; he doesn't lay out his themes easily. Bruckner, especially when conducted well, is music for a lifetime, IMHO.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Love them both, the Bax cycle is more even in quality, but as a result it also has less outstanding symphonies like Bruckner 8 and 9.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I agree with getting them both. Some great recordings on Naxos, cycles of both Bruckner and BAx, which I can easily vouch for. The late Georg Tintner and David Lloyd Jones respectively were/are amongst the finest conductors of these two composers. But on budget Australian Eloquence label there are also some excellent accounts of Bruckner under Solti, Horst Stein, and others.

But if push comes to shove, for someone new to these kinds of epic symphonies, I'd go with Bruckner, esp. his symphonies 4 - 9. His theme building is very organic and in the case of sym.#8, considered by many to be his finest, a number of themes go right through the work culminating at the end, in the final movement. But no's. 4 & 6 & maybe also 7 are less dark and less daunting, to me anyway. They're my favourites & I also like no. "O" which has no main theme in the first movement, only a secondary theme. If you are used to Beethoven and Schubert, in a way, Bruckner did not care much about what they typically did, he had vastly different ideas. So his music may take getting used to, I take him on his own terms.

With Bax, I've only got nos. 6 & 7 on cd, & the 7th does have this descending theme, or more accurately phrase, that appears in the middle movement that seems to be the "pivot." The end of this work is lovely, an optimistic & friendly "wave goodbye," he spells out his name musically, given serenely on the flute or piccolo or that kind of thing. Despite written in the months leading up to inevitable war, those dark days in 1939, this shows his optimism and he's happy to sign off without being doom laden or anything like that. The 6th has not grabbed me, but I will come back to it later...


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I haven't actually heard Bax yet, but IMHO Bruckner's symphonic cycle might be the finest treasure in the vast realm of classical music. Every one of them (1-9) is a sparkling jewel, a vast masterpiece. Taken as a whole cycle, right now I don't think anything can top them.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I have tried to really like both. Bruckner may be a lost cause for me. Bax, I think, had so much potential. I find his works hard to follow. If he could have had better structure, he'd probably be one of my favorite composers.

His First Symphony is my favorite of his symphonies that I have heard. The tone poem Tintagel is rightfully popular.

So, I would suggest Bax, though my suggestion is with caution.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Bruckner with Jochum (DG box, and EMI 9/single CD). If you decide on Bax, spend extra for Handley (Chandos box).


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I tend to like Chandos recordings, and was looking at the Chandos for Bax, but getting it on iTunes instead of cd. I like Sibelius, Debussy, R. Strauss, Brahms, Delius, Mahler if that is any help. Thats not all I like just a random sampling.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Manok said:


> I tend to like Chandos recordings, and was looking at the Chandos for Bax, but getting it on iTunes instead of cd. I like Sibelius, Debussy, R. Strauss, Brahms, Delius, Mahler if that is any help. Thats not all I like just a random sampling.


Well, you stuck Delius in there, so you have a chance with Bax. I don't know how closely their music is related but it is Brit of a certain kind, and most of it causes me to squirm in my chair for a few minutes before I cause the sounds to stop.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Personally, based on that list of composers, I would go with Bax.


----------

